# Southern New England Meetup at Roger Williams Park



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What a great turn out we had! It was a gorgeous day, we got to meet some great new friends, get together with some great old friends. 

I had a wonderful time and apologize for my children whining when they ran out of snack!

Patti even got to come out and meet some members! Patti, it was so nice to finally meet you! Otto seemed very happy to meet you as well. Otto will not be appearing in any of the pictures since he stayed home. He gets too wild when my kids are involved. I'm working with him on that but this was not the time and place for that.

Brady, checking out DS#2's snack









The view (and my children snacking)









Frodo and Sika









Zuzu making friends.  It's okay Frodo, she has a boyfriend









Starting the walk



























Biggie Brady walking









On the bridge walking away from the boathouse









Across the water, love the reflection









Spots on the trail









Look, Ris (BJDimock's husband) looks happy walking Frodo!









The King & the Queen









DS#1, Dawn and Brady, who was investigating the grass that Otto always has to investigate - wonder what lives in there?









Look carefully, there's a guide dog back there.









Ris and Fidelco foster pup Tasha









Zuzu annexing the water dish


















Jen and Zuzu









Jess, Ana, Frodo, Ilan and Sika.









Are you seeing spots?









Another one of my favorite boys, Frodo-darling









Frodo, behaving like a puppy









After a little break, Brady was ready to walk on









Zuzu, who I'm totally in love with! Her sweet face, the way she carries herself, she's like Otto in a black sable girl suit!









Zuzu saying I love you Brady!!!









Me and Morgan. I look goofy but she looks cute









Brady, you tired or what?









Joanne (LJsMom) and Steel









Zuzu and Steel "I swear, I'm not like that other female shepherd who threatened to eat you! I'm nice!'









Patti, Jamie and Risa









Jamie and Risa









Sweet Frodo von Bagins









Lovely Miss Zuzu who loves EVERYONE and EVERYTHING









DS#2 was tired...









And just for cute factor, my DD and her girlfriends


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks SOO nice to see-did not realize spotted friends were local.Never owned a dal but have history as a kid that my beagle/basset and neighboring Dal had issues that lasted 10 years with nothing bad happening lotsa barks and posturing.Happy dogs-happy people -what is better.Hope to join up next meet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wonderful pics!! it was a gorgeous day to meet up!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jenn OMG those were great!
I haven't even downloaded my pics 
girl you are good


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I always miss my blasted exit on the ride home!







I'm a country girl! I am soooo not used to the network of highway after highway that R.I. has!








Let me feed the furkids, and give the cripples(Mr. Frodo and Ilan) their aspirin, and I'll upload my pics!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Great pics! Shane is in love with Zuzu, but he forgot to get her digits before he left! I think thats why he went swimming in the pond after the swans, I think he wanted to catch one and impress her.

And Sydney apologizes to Risa for being a bully!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What Fun!! Great pics, so nice to see everyone and their dogs


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so jealous. We have to find a place next year to do a NH meet up.These pictures of the crew in MA and RI are making me







..
Great pictures and looks like all had fun.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Don't forget the CT pps too.







Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes, them too..It still makes me


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Photobucket was fighting me the WHOLE way lets see how many I can post before it goes Nuts again!!

Here is Jess and her gang









Jenn and her gang and Frodo









More of Jess and crew









Kate, Jackie and Riely









Zuzu!!









And were walking













































King and Queen (Brady and Morgan)









Jamie and Risa









Kelly, Shane and Sydney









Patti and Riely









Riely OMG he is to cute









Riely and his spotted friends









And playing with Zuzu









walking some more









Brady and Risa









Steel









Brady and Steel









Risa and Zuzu









Zuzu









Brady getting Love from Patti









Brady, Jen, Zuzu and Kate









Jess and Silka think she missed her momma


















That is all I got!!
Had a Blast and was so good to meet up with everyone!!!
can't wait to do it again


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok! Family is taken care of!
It was a GREAT day! What fun! The dogs behaved themselves wonderfully (except Mr. Frodo, but that really is to be expected!







At least he is super friendly and somewhat charming!







) I was rather proud of Miss Reactive Tasha, who didn't, and of my girl Sika, whom I was expecting to be a nervous wreak, and absolutly wasn't.







I guess she just needed to come home, because she is the confident, happy dog I remember.
It was awesome to put names to faces! (I must say that I am embaressed that I knew most of the dogs on sight, but couldn't recall their human companions!







) 
Here are some pics that my DH took!

The colors were amazing......









Mr. Frodo REALLY wanted to go visit these guys (sending a prayer of thanks to my gentle leader) Wonder what he would have done if he actually got face to face?

















Taking a snack break! My pack makes me happy!

















The Queen, thinking about laying down the law......









Beautiful ZuZu, the only girl who hasn't snarked Mr. Frodo! (I don't think he could believe it. He really wanted to play, but everytime she came bounding over, he would hit the ground! Poor whipped boy.....







)









Jackie, James and Tom handing out treats to all the dogs!









It's always good to add a little color!

















Patti loving Brady









Taking a break at the end! LOL! Believe or not, there is a very small, wicked cute puppy hidden under the children!









My DD with Ilan









Saying goodbye. "Auntie Jenn, Save me from the big buff bicolor dog!"

















And for my own cuteness factor....
"I is a good boy. I has fun today! I is sleepy.....)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jess sorry I spelt Sika's name wrong!!!
too tired I'll email you that pic


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Not a problem!








Photobucket was a pain tonight, I must say!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!
Seems like everybody had fun. I always wanted to try to do a meetup like that here in Miami,Florida but I didn't had any luck yet. 
Hopefully one day we can do it.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

We had a great time!
Keep trying! You'll hook up with somone!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That was great fun! Biggest turn out yet!

Jess, I love that picture with Sika in your lap. Yeah she's so not afraid of anything that I could see! I don't recall Morgan tried to intimidate her. She always gets kinda snarky at the end, wants to lay down and relax but she can't becuase she must watch the children (oh as if I can't do that!)


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks for secondhand fun by photo's.Sems like a lot of blanket backs there -Jake would blend right in-hope to see you next meetup.maybe a holiday funfest in december??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh and I love this picture









That's Mommabug he's cuddled up to right?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats his Momma Bug.







Notice who has the seat!








ttall dog, a holiday fest sounds great!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

We enjoyed the day and are looking forward to the next meet up. DD took these - sorry, most are focused on Steel.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is just such a sweet picture. Shows off his darling gentle spirit.

I agree, holiday fest sounds fun. Hmmm, where is there a bunch of lights that's dog friendly...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I loved so very much meeting everyone! I am so very grateful to have met you all! Thank you for the laughs, doggy kisses, and kindness! This was a wonderful day!!







Kate, thanks for puppy duty.







I'm tired and off to bed. Sending good vibes to all!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW! These are GREAT! 
It is so wonderful to see what board members live where in pics like this....

I thought all my faves were in the Colarado meet up pics! Now I am not so sure...







This thread is full of doggies and people I would LOVE to meet. And the fall senery!! ZOWIE!! How beautiful is New England! Man, I need to travel more!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris and I are finally home and I've managed to get all my stuff done so I can share pictures. Whew! What a long day but a LOT of fun. I am so happy Risa was so well-behaved (with one exception). I had a blast meeting all of you (and seeing others again). I think Risa enjoyed herself as well.









Mr. Frodo and his Fidelco girls:








Riley and Steel:








"Puppies aren't scary. . .I think. . ."








Zuzu up on the bridge:
























Zuzu and Risa:








Waiting for everyone to catch up:








Meeting some spotty friends:








Saying "Hi" to Zuzu:








"Kids are scary. . .but this one has food. . .interesting. . ."








"Okay. I think I'm not scared of you anymore!"
















Risa apparently felt comfortable enough with everyone to lay down for a rest on the trail:








Brady and Risa:








Hanging out after the walk:








Miss Morgan:








Brady Kisses:








"Toss me more treats!"








"She's passing out food!"








Risa Kisses:








Steel:








Shane and Zuzu playing:








Steel and Zuzu playing:








And Risa right before she snapped at Zuzu for 'stealing her attention.' *Sigh* Risa was so good until that moment.







Sorry Zuzu and Jen!!!







I tried to stop her. . .but I wasn't quick enough.









Ris was passed out the whole way home and she's now dozing on the couch. We both had so much fun and are exhausted now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pictures, Jamie. You so captured Zuzu's happy spirit dancing on the bridge! 

I thought Risa did great today. She was a little nervous at first with so many new dogs in a new place but she's pretty easy to read. I'm sorry my kids were running around her. LOL, my Heaton Heathen Hoard!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Morgan's face is priceless!!!!!!

Jamie,
Frodo sends his







to Risa! He was so happy to see her today!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

If Risa and Tasha can meet face to face, sniff, and then quickly turn back to us, the day was great!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jamie awesome pics!!

i was bummed I didn't have my camera out when B was giving Patti kisses so glad you did!!

Risa was awesome and I think there were a few getting snarky at the end including bulldozer!! they were tired 
Thanks again for coming!!!

Oh a holiday get together sounds awesome!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW! You guys lucked out and had a gorgeous beautful warm fall day!! What fun that looked like to bad RI is 3 hours away, my Bella has car sickness but she would be well behaved, Bo loves the car but he is leash aggressive oh darn.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Heidi,
We need to set something up for Spring.I don't know where a good place is in NH?We need to put them to shame next year.....


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Some of us are willing to cross the boarder into NH!








ll you have to do is pick a spot not too high up!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll work on it for Spring.I'm Central so I know I will have to drive an hour at least to meet up with anyone else in NH.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wagon Hill in Durham NH ? Just an idea. I will try to think of a place too, Newcastle state park on the Beach?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok Heidi,you think, I'll check out, them blabber to everyone everyday come March or April depending on our winter..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I googled Newcastle state park and came up with some place in BLACK BUTT Australia









Then I found what you're talking about. Beach would be very cool, is it dog friendly? 

We could make that, guess it would take me about the length of one children's DVD to get there.

You'd have to give Jess directions on how to avoid the portsmouth circle







As I recall there's some cool touristy traps along that section of Rt 1.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It looked nice to me too.Maybe I'll drive my big butt there this week and check it out with Athena.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL!!
Look at all of us coming up to see you!
One of these days Allie you have to come our way!
Jaime drives 2 1/2 hours to come


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, I couldn't even keep track of how many dogs/people were on that walk!

Such fun to have great socialized dogs that can take advantage of a meet up!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I"d have to go back and count, it was a pretty good crowd. When we first started out on the trail, Steel had the lead then Morgan was second. This couple was coming the other direction - the wife looked annoyed and terrified at the same time









All the dogs were really well behaved on the walk. Although at the end, some of the older dogs were a little tired and grumpy. Not Zuzu though, I think she may have had spare batteries stashed somewhere...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcLOL!!
> Look at all of us coming up to see you!
> One of these days Allie you have to come our way!
> Jaime drives 2 1/2 hours to come


Maybe next year I'll brave the drive.Does she come alone or with a SO? I'd have to bribe my kids to come.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like it was a great day with wonderful company


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Great photos!!!!!!!!! You guys have some major photgraphy skills!!

All the doggies were great! Zuzu thinks that everyone has to be her friend....I hope she didn't overpounce anybody! I have to study up about which dogs may not want Miss Congeniality to introduce herself due to previous experiences with dogs!

Jenn--your kids were great, I caught them holding hands and they give great gentle doggie pats to all the dogs. Zuzu fell in love with Frodo, who is the gentlest sweetest boy, Steele, with his Russell Crowe stoicism and thinks Shane is her best puppy bud, and of course, Brady is her betrothed. And Riley??? Such a wonderful peanut!!

Morgan is the queen of dignity, the fidelco girls are graceful and gorgeous and LOVE their mom, Roxie is a true lady, Risa is the fairy princess coming out of her shell! 

We had a great time and invite folks to come this winter to our HUGE beach here!! Dogs allowed in the winter!

We had a great time and Patti and I were exhuasted when we got back home! Zuzu and Aik are being spoiled by Aunt Patti while she stays here! Aik likes to spend his day at Patti's side, Zuzu spends it...all over the house!!!!!!!!!!!

Doggie belly rubs to all.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pictures and what gorgeous dogs! Looks like everyone had a really fun time. The fall colors were just spectacular. Makes me miss my old Michigan days!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Move back here!

Um Jen Zuzu in love with Frodo!
Don't make me tell Brady!! LOL

Allie jamie comes alone with Risa!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like you had a heck of a time. We had an unexpected issue at home to deal with but will definitely try to make it next time. There will be next time, right?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: smykeLooks like you had a heck of a time. We had an unexpected issue at home to deal with but will definitely try to make it next time. There will be next time, right?


<span style='font-size: 17pt'>*ABSOLUTELY!!* </span>

we love these get togethers

We did this for Patti and want to thank Jenn for having opened her home to her and bringing her


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDAll the doggies were great! Zuzu thinks that everyone has to be her friend....I hope she didn't overpounce anybody! I have to study up about which dogs may not want Miss Congeniality to introduce herself due to previous experiences with dogs!
> [..]
> We had a great time and invite folks to come this winter to our HUGE beach here!! Dogs allowed in the winter!


Otto would LOVE Zuzu. We were at the dog park this after working on his doggie social skills. He's just starting to figure it out that not everyone wants to be his friend









Next sunday is supposed to be nice... love those rocks at your beach! Course if I bring Otto, there's going to be foul words between him and Brady! I think it started with a dead seagull Otto found and Brady just wanted to see what he had. Boys...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady band wagon will be there


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Run it by Jen and see if it's a date for next weekend. LOL I think but I"m not sure they have a $5 parking fee off season at sandy neck. Love that beach!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> Um Jen Zuzu in love with Frodo!
> Don't make me tell Brady!! LOL


"Wuhh???? Zuzu is in love with ME!! I impressed her with my sweeeeet swimming skilz!!! Go find a girl your own age!!!! Call me, Zuzu!!" -SHANE


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlass
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmc
> ...











I think we're all forgetting about Mr. Frodo here!








The boys don't have a lot of competion from this side!








Now, if ZuZu wants to go to the mall, and shop for clothes, then Mr.Frodo would be happy to accompany her!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I have to mention that Jen and I scored some of Jenn's AWESOME oatmeal cookies! Melt-in-your-mouth perfection! Moist, chewy, not too sweet, just PERFECT. Thank you, Jenn!

I also have to brag on Dawn's cooking-- we were presented with the best casserole, ever!! Dawn is one highly talented lady! Guess what's for din-din tonight?









Jamie presented me with a fantastic photo portrait of my dear Doofinator














Grimm, framed and matted-- from Amaruq, his foster PaqAuntie! I have it out where I can enjoy it. When I get an apartment, it will be the first thing up on our wall!! Thank you, Ruq! Thanks, Jamie!

BradyBoo, Queen Morgan Moon, Zuzu "Baby Zooz", Frodo HappyDance, Ilan of Peace, TashaBounce, Sika The Devoted, Risa of Cutest Ears, RoxieSweets, Reily da beebee Peanut, Shane wiff his swimmin; skilz, Sydney o' Spots, Handsome Steel-- thank you to all the dogs and people who came and made this such a wonderful day for us all!

PS-- He didn't come, but I can't leave LoveyBear Aik out!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yep, Ris and I travel all that way by our lonesome. We're such dorks.







The things I do for that dog so she can get some good socialization!!!

Risa was very happy to see all her old friends and meet some new ones. I believe I even saw her do a small 'happy dance' when Mr. Frodo came back out from his vehicle.









She may still be a bit nervous around people and dogs, but she's really coming out of her shell and becoming much more social. Ris practically pulled me over to meet Steel and enjoyed the bouncy baby Riley (even if he was a bit scary at the start). She did so well with all the dogs and they were all very good with her.









I hope we're able to get in another meetup before the snow flies.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I had so much fun and Bulldozer did too!
Yes I hope we can get together again before that nasty white stuff falls!1

Patti thank you so much! It was a pleasure whipping you and Jen up some yummies and jamie Risa was awesome

Then again they all were until the end when the older ones were getting tired
Jamie your not a dork its fun and we all do it for the fur kids!!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

So bummed I missed it. I wanted to come so bad. Ended up not even getting out of bed until 1:30, had a surprise party at our house the night before for my brother in law & his fiance, which having it at our house I didn't get in bed before 3. Next time, no matter what, I have to make it!! Titan and Katie need to see their friends again!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

We miss Titan and Katie!









Jaime! Mr. Frodo did a happy dance when he saw Risa too!








Although his was much clumsier!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm gonna bust a button on my pants from Dawn's casserole.

I fear that Zuzu is the Paris Hilton of dogs....so many men, so little time (or STD meds................)


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Then it is a good thing that Mr. Frodo is around to give her a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDI'm gonna bust a button on my pants from Dawn's casserole.










thank you



> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> I fear that Zuzu is the Paris Hilton of dogs....so many men, so little time (or STD meds................)











not touching this one


----------

